# Batty



## terri (Jun 14, 2016)

So yesterday in the early evening, I glanced out my kitchen window and saw something that appeared to be stuck on the outside of my screened-in porch.    Grabbed my phone and took this (through the kitchen window):






Getting closer in, same vantage point from the kitchen:





A bat!    Out a bit early for him, it was getting close to twilight but still light enough that I could get some captures on the crappy phone camera.    I went onto the porch so I could catch his backside, through the screen:





Then I just had to wait to see how long he wanted to cling there before taking off and doing his job of eating mosquitoes.    He waited until it was too dark to see, so I gave up.    

I love me some bats!!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 14, 2016)

Awww. I've only ever seen one up close although I used to live in a place where if we stood in the driveway at night they would bomb by our heads. Loved it!


----------



## otherprof (Jun 14, 2016)

terri said:


> So yesterday in the early evening, I glanced out my kitchen window and saw something that appeared to be stuck on the outside of my screened-in porch.    Grabbed my phone and took this (through the kitchen window):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2016)

Hands up all those who were expecting a selfie...


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2016)

I got yer selfie. ..  swangin'!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2016)

terri said:


> I got yer selfie. ..  swangin'!


----------

